# I hope folks are ready for this



## PsyOps

Ferguson Grand Jury Decision May Cause Protests in Nearby Cities



> WASHINGTON (AP/WBOC) - Protests are being planned in the District of Columbia and Baltimore if a grand jury declines to return an indictment against the Ferguson, Missouri police officer who fatally shot Michael Brown.
> 
> If an indictment isn't returned, the Washington chapter of the National Black United Front and several other groups are planning a 7 p.m. protest the day after in Mt. Vernon Square in Northwest Washington.
> 
> In downtown Baltimore, the Baltimore People's Power Assembly is planning an "emergency response protest" in McKeldin Square, either the day of the grand jury decision or the day after.


----------



## GURPS

Baltimore People's Power Assembly


my what a nice Marxist group







> *Ferguson isn’t about black rage against cops. It’s white rage against progress.*
> 
> Carol Anderson is an associate professor of African American studies and history at Emory University and a public voices fellow with the Op-Ed Project. She is the author of “Bourgeois Radicals: The NAACP and the Struggle for Colonial Liberation, 1941-1960.”



and National Black United Front my what a nice Afrocentric group


----------



## PsyOps

GURPS said:


> Baltimore People's Power Assembly
> 
> my what a nice Marxist group
> 
> and National Black United Front my what a nice Afrocentric group



I wasn't attempting to make a political statement.  I think this Ferguson thing has the black community outraged everywhere, spurred on by the usual race hustlers.  I fear there is going to be widespread violence and hope folks are paying attention.


----------



## Midnightrider

PsyOps said:


> I wasn't attempting to make a political statement.  I think this Ferguson thing has the black community outraged everywhere, spurred on by the usual race hustlers.  I fear there is going to be widespread violence and hope folks are paying attention.



I doubt there will be 'widespread' violence if there is not an indictment, but i am sure there will be widespread protesting with limited violence mostly centered close to furgeson. We will see soon enough.


----------



## PsyOps

Midnightrider said:


> I doubt there will be 'widespread' violence if there is not an indictment, but i am sure there will be widespread protesting with limited violence mostly centered close to furgeson. We will see soon enough.



I hope you're right.


----------



## protectmd

http://www.infowars.com/st-louis-cop-get-a-gun-we-cant-protect-you/

The cops recommend "Get a gun, we can't protect you!" 

What does "Itsrequired" aka the real police official recommend?


----------



## migtig

I remember being a teenager in the Oglethorpe Shopping Mall in Savannah Georgia when the Rodney King verdict was returned (I think that's what it was).  I actually had no clue what was happening.  Then all of a sudden out of nowhere, violence erupted.  Serious violence.  I stood there in the middle of the mall in total shock before a store keeper hustled me inside the 5 and 10 and slammed the gate shut.  It took me a while to figure out, understand what was happening and even then I didn't understand.  This was back before everybody had cell phones.  I had no idea on what to do.  I was a kid locked in the 5 and 10 for 8 plus hours before the police came and escorted us out the back doors and down hallways. 

Last I checked, GA is not located anywhere near CA.  MD isn't located anywhere near MO.  

Based on my personal experience, it would be prudent to exercise some caution when the announcement is made.


----------



## PsyOps

migtig said:


> I remember being a teenager in the Oglethorpe Shopping Mall in Savannah Georgia when the Rodney King verdict was returned (I think that's what it was).  I actually had no clue what was happening.  Then all of a sudden out of nowhere, violence erupted.  Serious violence.  I stood there in the middle of the mall in total shock before a store keeper hustled me inside the 5 and 10 and slammed the gate shut.  It took me a while to figure out, understand what was happening and even then I didn't understand.  This was back before everybody had cell phones.  I had no idea on what to do.  I was a kid locked in the 5 and 10 for 8 plus hours before the police came and escorted us out the back doors and down hallways.
> 
> Last I checked, GA is not located anywhere near CA.  MD isn't located anywhere near MO.
> 
> Based on my personal experience, it would be prudent to exercise some caution when the announcement is made.



  That's all I'm trying to say.  With the racial tension that exist all across this country, something like this could spiral out of control really fast.


----------



## Hijinx

migtig said:


> I remember being a teenager in the Oglethorpe Shopping Mall in Savannah Georgia when the Rodney King verdict was returned (I think that's what it was).  I actually had no clue what was happening.  Then all of a sudden out of nowhere, violence erupted.  Serious violence.  I stood there in the middle of the mall in total shock before a store keeper hustled me inside the 5 and 10 and slammed the gate shut.  It took me a while to figure out, understand what was happening and even then I didn't understand.  This was back before everybody had cell phones.  I had no idea on what to do.  I was a kid locked in the 5 and 10 for 8 plus hours before the police came and escorted us out the back doors and down hallways.
> 
> Last I checked, GA is not located anywhere near CA.  MD isn't located anywhere near MO.
> 
> Based on my personal experience, it would be prudent to exercise some caution when the announcement is made.



Don't ya just love people who encourage criminals?/


----------



## PsyOps

Hijinx said:


> Don't ya just love people who encourage criminals?/



The usual race hustlers that were in the middle of this building everyone into a frenzy.  Their work is done and now are decidedly silent during the eve of potential rioting.


----------



## Bay_Kat

PsyOps said:


> That's all I'm trying to say.  With the racial tension that exist all across this country, something like this could spiral out of control really fast.



And imagine now with cell phones and social media, word will travel a lot faster than back during the Rodney King mess and he wasn't even killed by the police.


----------



## SG_Player1974

If people wanted to make a statement and say that they are unsatisfied with how things went.... they would PROTEST in the same manner MLK did.

However, as many of us know.... this is NOT about right or wrong and it is certainly NOT about justice.

It is about how much FREE #### can I grab and get away with. PERIOD! IT has been proven time, and time, and time, and time again!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

SG_Player1974 said:


> If people wanted to make a statement and say that they are unsatisfied with how things went.... they would PROTEST in the same manner MLK did.
> 
> However, as many of us know.... this is NOT about right or wrong and it is certainly NOT about justice.
> 
> It is about how much FREE #### can I grab and get away with. PERIOD! IT has been proven time, and time, and time, and time again!



:hitthenailonthehead: EXACTLY!


----------



## protectmd

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> :hitthenailonthehead: EXACTLY!



I think that its not about free stuff, but its about opportunity to commit criminal acts and hide behind a reason. Notice how everyone is jumping on board with their opportunity to get their agenda across, the militant muslims, the klan, all of these fringe groups are using this as an opportunity to do whatever it is that they want, criminal acts that is. "Free stuff" is only one part of the plan when the rioting starts. Assaults, rapes, robberies, shootings, stabbings, making/usage of bombs, arson, vandalism, burglary, etc... all apart of what will soon be the big picture at some point or another. The message is, "We do what we want, and nobody will stop us!" This is what they do for fun. 

     Don't believe me? Check out the videos online. You easily can go onto youtube and see "flash mob robberies" and "massive group style beatdowns" where random people are attacked. You can see how lawless the roads and streets have become in the United States as you observe how ATV's, dirtbikes, 3 wheelers, 4 wheelers, crotch rockets, etc all ride lawlessly with impunity from the streets of Salisbury Maryland to the streets of NYC and our nations capital. You can easily observe how theres massive fights inside of schools where kids end up in coma's for trying to get an education. All of this goes on and theres very little that law enforcement does because their hands are tied and they are helpless to deal with it. 

     So what makes you think that the national guard and the cops are going to be able to stop this rioting thats about to occur in Missouri?

Remember their motto next time you see the idiots on TV.... 

"We do what we want, and nobody will stop us!"


----------



## Hijinx

protectmd said:


> I think that its not about free stuff, but its about opportunity to commit criminal acts and hide behind a reason. Notice how everyone is jumping on board with their opportunity to get their agenda across, the militant muslims, the klan, all of these fringe groups are using this as an opportunity to do whatever it is that they want, criminal acts that is. "Free stuff" is only one part of the plan when the rioting starts. Assaults, rapes, robberies, shootings, stabbings, making/usage of bombs, arson, vandalism, burglary, etc... all apart of what will soon be the big picture at some point or another. The message is, "We do what we want, and nobody will stop us!" This is what they do for fun.
> 
> Don't believe me? Check out the videos online. You easily can go onto youtube and see "flash mob robberies" and "massive group style beatdowns" where random people are attacked. You can see how lawless the roads and streets have become in the United States as you observe how ATV's, dirtbikes, 3 wheelers, 4 wheelers, crotch rockets, etc all ride lawlessly with impunity from the streets of Salisbury Maryland to the streets of NYC and our nations capital. You can easily observe how theres massive fights inside of schools where kids end up in coma's for trying to get an education. All of this goes on and theres very little that law enforcement does because their hands are tied and they are helpless to deal with it.
> 
> So what makes you think that the national guard and the cops are going to be able to stop this rioting thats about to occur in Missouri?
> 
> Remember their motto next time you see the idiots on TV....
> 
> "We do what we want, and nobody will stop us!"



I will not say the guard and the cops cannot stop them.  It can be stopped, but no Government agency is willing to accept the consequences.

If they stopped a riot the word would get out that it isn't so much fun, but like Tianamen Square it would be years before they stopped calling the stop  a massacre.


----------



## Merlin99

Hijinx said:


> I will not say the guard and the cops cannot stop them.  It can be stopped, but no Government agency is willing to accept the consequences.
> 
> If they stopped a riot the word would get out that it isn't so much fun, but like Tianamen Square it would be years before they stopped calling the stop  a massacre.



Yeah, they still talk about Kent State.






Could be the song I guess.


----------



## Hijinx

Merlin99 said:


> Yeah, they still talk about Kent State.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be the song I guess.



They stopped though didn't they?


----------



## Merlin99

Hijinx said:


> They stopped though didn't they?



At least 4 of them did.


----------



## Lurk

Bay_Kat said:


> And imagine now with cell phones and social media, word will travel a lot faster than back during the Rodney King mess and he wasn't even killed by the police.



The problems with this particular "Flash Mob" is that they'll come bearing fire and firearms (plus a terrible attitude).


----------



## Lurk

protectmd said:


> I think that its not about free stuff, .... "Free stuff" is only one part of the plan when the rioting starts.



An interesting phrase to describe what will occur is "tourist looting" to describe a great deal of what occurred in August in Ferguson.  It explains the fact that many of those arrested for looting during the "Don't Shoot/Remember Michael" riots were out-of-town and out-of-state blacks.


----------



## mamatutu

Lurk said:


> An interesting phrase to describe what will occur is "tourist looting" to describe a great deal of what occurred in August in Ferguson.  It explains the fact that many of those arrested for looting during the "Don't Shoot/Remember Michael" riots were out-of-town and out-of-state blacks.



Vultures waiting to swoop down when the smell rises.  Interesting view point, which makes a lot of sense.  I suppose these 'vultures' have nothing else to do since they are not employed and finally got sick of sitting on their filthy couches; especially when they have an opportunity of furthering an agenda that will bring America down.  Dum dums are sealing their own fate because they don't get it.  I thought the weight of the chips on their shoulders would keep them from moving.  I guess I was wrong, and I am the dum dum.  As, has been said before here many times; lock and load.  I am ready.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

I predict no matter what the outcome, there will be a few skirmishes hither and yon. Martial Law might even be declared in one or more locales, as has already been done in Ferguson, Mizzourah. But much like the days and weeks following the Boston "Bombing" "incident", and the government intimidation that took place during the "search" [cough, cough, dry runs], it will mostly be shenanigans.

But the statists get to see what their tax dollars and their votes get them as a return on their investment.


----------



## mamatutu

LibertyBeacon said:


> I predict no matter what the outcome, there will be a few skirmishes hither and yon. Martial Law might even be declared in one or more locales, as has already been done in Ferguson, Mizzourah. But much like the days and weeks following the Boston "Bombing" "incident", and the government intimidation that took place during the "search" [cough, cough, dry runs], it will mostly be shenanigans.
> 
> But the statists get to see what their tax dollars and their votes get them as a return on their investment.



It seems you still are going with your no government 'thang' that you talked about when you first came here.  Do you really think we would be better off in thinking for ourselves with no government; like you want?  I don't think that would work.  What we have now is not ideal, but to let us govern ourselves would have gone by the wayside many many years ago.  Yes, our current gov sucks but it is better than nothing.  Do you have a gun in your house?  If not, I suggest you get one.  Or, are you one of those against guns people.  You either want to survive or not.  Period.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

mamatutu said:


> It seems you still are going with your no government 'thang' that you talked about when you first came here.  Do you really think we would be better off in thinking for ourselves with no government; like you want?  I don't think that would work.  What we have now is not ideal, but to let us govern ourselves would have gone by the wayside many many years ago.  Yes, our current gov sucks but it is better than nothing.  Do you have a gun in your house?  If not, I suggest you get one.  Or, are you one of those against guns people.  You either want to survive or not.  Period.



What part about that was pertaining to "no government"?


----------



## mamatutu

LibertyBeacon said:


> What part about that was pertaining to "no government"?



Your part.


----------



## Hessian

Cue Eddie Grant...
Now in the street there is violence
An' an' a lots of work to be done
No place to hang all our washing
An' an' I can't blame all on the sun

Oh no, we gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher
Oh we gonna rock down to Electric Avenue
And then we'll take it higher

Workin' so hard like a soldier
Can't afford a thing on TV
Deep in my heart I am warrior
Can't get food for them kid

Good God, we gonna rock down to Electric Avenue......

We have been hearing this threat for years...a new version of this mantra came out just a few years ago. NOW they have rap "artists" pounding into the skulls of mush a very violent world. This is NOT a time to negotiate,...not a time to "understand"...they have been brainwashed and NOW,...it will get ugly,....and the media will be lapping it up because? Ratings sell!!! (kind of pathetic reality huh?


----------



## BOP

I'd like you to read something, and then forget for a moment that the article is talking specifically about the so-called Palestinians and the Israelis.  Try to apply the message more broadly; like, to what's happening in Ferguson.  Specifically, bear in mind the following paragraphs from the article.  Don't focus on the first and second paragraphs; pay attention to the third.  The first two I'm quoting (as well as everything about them in the article) are for context.



> And once again, Israel announced a crackdown, promising to demolish attackers’ homes, blocking roads to some Palestinian neighborhoods, stepping up arrests of stone-throwing youths and bolstering police patrols.
> 
> Even Israelis who saw these security measures as necessary worried they could incite a backlash among a population that has been teeming with outrage since summer’s start. Analysts on both sides worried that the cycle of violence and mutual dehumanization would be compounded by the growing focus on the holy site, where the ancient temples once stood and where Muslims have worshiped for centuries and now fear a Jewish takeover.
> 
> “When you bring the religious dimension, it absolutizes the conflict — you can divide land, you can divide security, but the sacred is indivisible,” said Moshe Halbertal, a philosophy scholar at Hebrew University. “And it also globalizes the conflict, because it’s every Muslim, it’s not anymore an Israeli-Palestinian conflict.”



http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/19/w...t&region=Footer&module=TopNews&pgtype=article

Now that you've read that, think about this: what we're seeing in Ferguson is the congealing of a "religious dimension," which is that white people are privileged and oppressors, inherently racists, hate all black people (and of color), and it's time to do something about it.  Everything that's been going on up until this time has been pushing, pushing, pushing, testing the waters to see what white people will do about it.  There is a religious fervor amongst these people that's blind to reason, to facts, to evidence.  They are useful idiots, and they're no less dangerous because of that idiocy.

Having said that, the most dangerous aspect is that America is being pushed into a race war.  When the so-called "protestors" are told by the regime, through their race-baiting mouthpieces, _"to stay the course,"_ what do you think he means?

What do you suppose is going to happen if they violently storm into allegedly white neighborhoods?  The Missouri National Guard has already been activated; they're not there to protect white people or other victims of the mob.  Remember what we saw in New Orleans after Katrina?  Cops going out of their way to disarm law-abiding citizens so they wouldn't shoot the mob trying to loot and pillage in their neighborhoods.  And the Louisiana National Guard was right there alongside the cops.

I'm not much of a conspiracy nut, though I do enjoy a good conspiracy now and then, but this is a pattern that worries me.


----------



## GURPS

BOP said:


> The Missouri National Guard has already been activated; they're not there to protect white people or other victims of the mob.  Remember what we saw in New Orleans after Katrina?  Cops going out of their way to disarm law-abiding citizens so they wouldn't shoot the mob trying to loot and pillage in their neighborhoods.  And the Louisiana National Guard was right there alongside the cops.
> 
> I'm not much of a conspiracy nut, though I do enjoy a good conspiracy now and then, but this is a pattern that worries me.



indeed, NatG will be going house to house searching for weapons, to keep whites from shooting blacks, in self defense


----------



## BOP

http://www.newser.com/story/199005/2-men-in-ferguson-accused-of-planning-pipe-bombs.html

_Reports of two arrests in Ferguson don't bode well for calm once a grand jury decision is announced in the Michael Brown shooting. Reuters quotes a law enforcement source as saying that two men who belong to the New Black Panther Party were caught trying to buy material for pipe bombs._

The FBI be racciss, yo.


----------



## PsyOps

Ferguson Grand Jury to Reconvene Monday



> Metal and concrete barricades have been erected in areas around the St Louis County government buildings in Clayton, where the grand jury has been meeting. The justice center there also houses the prosecutor's office, the St. Louis County Police Department headquarters and the circuit courts.
> 
> Preparations are being made there for specific areas for anticipated protests.



"Protest"?  They are barricading building for protests?  Why the reluctance to use the word "violence"?


----------



## Homeland

*Could it be....*



PsyOps said:


> Ferguson Grand Jury to Reconvene Monday
> 
> ​
> "Protest"?  They are barricading building for protests?  Why the reluctance to use the word "violence"?



They are preparing for the worst but hoping for the best?


----------



## Monello

The media is stirring this pot.  There are just as many media people as there are protesters.  Don't highlight the demonstrators and they will go away.


----------



## Homeland

Monello said:


> The media is stirring this pot.  There are just as many media people as there are protesters.  Don't highlight the demonstrators and they will go away.



You mean by creating social media threads like this?


----------



## Monello

Homeland said:


> You mean by creating social media threads like this?



No.  I'm talking national media.  Like this:

CNN Ferguson

and this

USA Today Ferguson

and 1 more

WaPo Ferguson


----------



## Homeland

Monello said:


> No.  I'm talking national media.  Like this:
> 
> CNN Ferguson
> 
> and this
> 
> USA Today Ferguson
> 
> and 1 more
> 
> WaPo Ferguson



Other than volume, what is the difference between that and this:


http://forums.somd.com/threads/295393-Ferguson-Grand-Jury-Your-opinion

http://forums.somd.com/threads/295528-I-hope-folks-are-ready-for-this

http://forums.somd.com/threads/294366-Ferguson-Grand-Jury


----------



## Hijinx

Homeland said:


> Other than volume, what is the difference between that and this:
> 
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/295393-Ferguson-Grand-Jury-Your-opinion
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/295528-I-hope-folks-are-ready-for-this
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/threads/294366-Ferguson-Grand-Jury



One of the major differences is that we in the forums do not have the purpose of selling papers or creating a news story to gain viewers.


----------



## Midnightrider

Hijinx said:


> One of the major differences is that we in the forums do not have the purpose of selling papers or creating a news story to gain viewers.



the other is that a lot of you idiots get your 'opinion' from pundits via the media. They stir this crap up and you all circle jerk over it.


----------



## Homeland

Hijinx said:


> One of the major differences is that we in the forums do not have the purpose of selling papers or creating a news story to gain viewers.



True, but the message is pretty similar.  She's complaining about the national media doing it while so many on here do the same thing.


----------



## Gilligan

Homeland said:


> True, but the message is pretty similar.  She's complaining about the national media doing it while so many on here do the same thing.



So what impact will the SOMD forum threads have on events in Ferguson?  Be specific.


----------



## Homeland

Gilligan said:


> So what impact will the SOMD forum threads have on events in Ferguson?  Be specific.



This thread isn't about the impact in Ferguson.  This thread is on the impact things will have around here.  Havin said that, I don't think this thread will have an impact on things in Ferguson or here.  That doesn't mean that the people starting the threads aren't saying the same things they are criticizing the press for saying.


----------



## Gilligan

I'm assuming that as long as rational thinkers and civic leaders like Al Sharpton remain engaged in Ferguson, everything will turn out OK in the end.


----------



## LJ1999

Get ready.  Verdict is in.


----------



## Vince

Gilligan said:


> I'm assuming that as long as rational thinkers and civic leaders like Al Sharpton remain engaged in Ferguson, everything will turn out OK in the end.


  Yes, Mr. Sharpton has always been helpful in these situations.


----------



## Bay_Kat




----------



## mamatutu

I just heard on Shep that the announcement will made after 6pm ET.


----------



## MrZ06

The monkeys will be out rioting in full force tonight. I can't wait to watch the animals on TV tonight.


----------



## Bay_Kat

MrZ06 said:


> The monkeys will be out rioting in full force tonight. I can't wait to watch the animals on TV tonight.



I rented The Purge Anarchy to watch tonight, but The Ferguson Show might be more intense.


----------



## Gilligan

mamatutu said:


> I just heard on Shep that the announcement will made after 6pm ET.



What?  So late?...that's cutting in to some prime shopping time this evening.


----------



## MrZ06

Gilligan said:


> What?  So late?...that's cutting in to some prime shopping time this evening.



it gives you time to get home and have dinner before you tune in to see all the shenanigans.


----------



## Bay_Kat

MrZ06 said:


> it gives you time to get home and have dinner before you tune in to see all the shenanigans.


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I have a feeling they won't be inditing him only because they are doing a press conference and so on. If they were going to they would have come out and said it.


----------



## Monello

Let the good times roll.


----------



## Bay_Kat

HeavyChevy75 said:


> I have a feeling they won't be inditing him only because they are doing a press conference and so on. If they were going to they would have come out and said it.



I don't know, I think they're giving folks time to get what they have to get done and get off the streets.


----------



## Lurk

mamatutu said:


> I just heard on Shep that the announcement will made after 6pm ET.



Which time zone?


----------



## mamatutu

Lurk said:


> Which time zone?



I posted ET  in my reply.  That is short for Eastern Time,  as far as I know.  Did you think I meant the alien, ET, or Entertainment Tonight?


----------



## Lurk

mamatutu said:


> I posted ET  in my reply.  That is short for Eastern Time,  as far as I know.  Did you think I meant the alien, ET, or Entertainment Tonight?



I was expecting it to be in some East African time zone when most of the folk in the U.S. should be asleep in bed.


----------



## BOP

Lurk said:


> I was expecting it to be in some East African time zone when most of the folk in the U.S. should be asleep in bed.



When the hard-working decent folk in the U.S. are asleep in bed.


----------



## Hijinx

BOP said:


> When the hard-working decent folk in the U.S. are asleep in bed.



Fires are so much prettier at night.


----------



## mamatutu

Lurk said:


> I was expecting it to be in some East African time zone when most of the folk in the U.S. should be asleep in bed.



  Ohhh, I see what you did there.  It wouldn't be the first time major announcements were made in this country when the least amount of people would be aware!


----------



## RPMDAD

Think i just heard on Channel 4 news, announcement will be made at 9 pm


----------



## Gilligan

RPMDAD said:


> Think i just heard on Channel 4 news, announcement will be made at 9 pm



Jeez...they are REALLY cutting in to the "shopping" time.


----------



## Bay_Kat

They mayor just did a press conference and I swear it sounds almost like he is inviting people to riot.  Says there will be places for free food and shelter, places for medical assistance, etc.  Shouldn't he be downplaying this instead of pretty much telling these people it's okay to go crazy?


----------



## mamatutu

Gilligan said:


> Jeez...they are REALLY cutting in to the "shopping" time.



Haven't you heard of Black Monday?  The stores are open really late!   

Seriously, I am hoping against hope that the situation in Ferguson doesn't become disastrous, or cause a chain reaction.  There is no excuse for this race fueled fiasco.  None.  Period.


----------



## Gilligan

mamatutu said:


> Haven't you heard of Black Monday?  The stores are open really late!
> 
> Seriously, I am hoping against hope that the situation in Ferguson doesn't become disastrous, or cause a chain reaction.  There is no excuse for this race fueled fiasco.  None.  Period.



No "excuse"?  Heck..there are plenty of people who have blown their last dollar just to get there and be in a position to participate in the looting.

And I thought this pub's tweet was funny.

http://twitchy.com/2014/11/24/not-ok-backlash-forces-st-louis-pub-to-delete-itll-be-a-riot-tweet/


----------



## BOP

‘Shut up Obama': Demonstrators pelt president with F-bombs over ‘peaceful protest’ message

http://twitchy.com/2014/11/24/shut-...t-with-f-bombs-over-peaceful-protest-message/

_Sometime between his executive amnesty speech in Las Vegas Friday and 27 holes of golf Saturday, President Obama taped an ABC News exclusive message urging the people of Ferguson to “first and foremost, keep protests peaceful.”

“Using any event as an excuse for violence is contrary to rule of law, contrary to who we are,” the president continued. That video was played on ABC’s “This Week” Sunday morning, and today, the White House again urged protesters to demonstrate peacefully._



> Abdur-Rahman. @FiveFifths_
> Follow
> 
> Blacks urge him to shut the f*ck up “@Reuters: BREAKING: President Obama urges those who wish to protest in #Ferguson to do so peacefully: ”
> 4:50 PM - 24 Nov 2014


----------



## PJay

Got my shopping, bubble bath done and made a hot cup of tea and still no word. Just a bunch of jungle bunnies yelling and jumping up and down....


----------



## Bay_Kat

Here we go.


----------



## Monello

This is like waiting for the New Year's Eve ball to drop.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Monello said:


> This is like waiting for the New Year's Eve ball to drop.



I told my husband earlier, the crowd looks like it's gathering for a New Year's celebration and were counting down.


----------



## mamatutu

IMO, it is going to be no indictment because the prosecutor is giving so much background info leading up to this moment; otherwise, he would have just said 'indictment'.  But, I have been wrong before.


----------



## TPD

mamatutu said:


> IMO, it is going to be no indictment because the prosecutor is giving so much background info leading up to this moment; otherwise, he would have just said 'indictment'.  But, I have been wrong before.


----------



## Dakota

mamatutu said:


> IMO, it is going to be no indictment because the prosecutor is giving so much background info leading up to this moment; otherwise, he would have just said 'indictment'.  But, I have been wrong before.



The fact they kicked the can further down the time line today was a strong indicator already but I do agree.  This is a very long winded statement before getting to the meat of it.


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> Here we go.





Monello said:


> This is like waiting for the New Year's Eve ball to drop.




The prosecuting attorney is taking great pains to explain all of the details in his statement  to the media and to the world.


----------



## Aerogal

No indictment


----------



## Bay_Kat

No indictment


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Free ####!


----------



## TPD

Hold on - here we go!


----------



## PJay

Feel sorry for the police having to be there


----------



## Bay_Kat

Homesick said:


> Those poor cops



I know, saw the one blowing into his hands, looks cold, but once that adrenalin gets going.


----------



## mamatutu

Well, it is good to see all hell didn't break loose right away.  I think that is a good sign.  Well, I hope it is a good sign.  Remember Holder said he would prosecute federally if there was no indictment.  Stay the course, and all, y'all.  We shall see about that now too since Holder has stepped down and we will have a new AG.  Also, our gov has lied to us many times before, as well.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Those people are about to come through that little gate, hasn't sunk in yet that he won't be charged.


----------



## Aerogal

we don't have a new AG = haven't had one since 2008


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> Those people are about to come through that little gate, hasn't sunk in yet that he won't be charged.



  I had said that same thing to FH!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Talk about an understatement, disappointed?  How about enraged? Talking about the people that are about to go crazy in the streets.


----------



## mamatutu

mamatutu said:


> Well, it is good to see all hell didn't break loose right away.  I think that is a good sign.  Well, I hope it is a good sign.  Remember Holder said he would prosecute federally if there was no indictment.  Stay the course, and all, y'all.  We shall see about that now too since Holder has stepped down and we will have a new AG.  Also, our gov has lied to us many times before, as well.



My bad.  My hub just told me that it was all 3 investigations came to the same conclusion.  I missed that because I was typing on the forum.  

So, I would take that to mean this is done as far as the case itself.  We shall see.


----------



## PJay

Reporters...


----------



## Bay_Kat

So Obama is going to speak at 10?  Are you freaking kidding me?


----------



## Bann

Homesick said:


> Reporters...



Reporter is not the word I would use to describe some of those idiots.


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> So Obama is going to speak at 10?  Are you freaking kidding me?




Oh, yeah  - he has to insert himself into this, as well.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bann said:


> Reporter is not the word I would use to describe some of those idiots.



I agree


----------



## PJay

Bay_Kat said:


> So Obama is going to speak at 10?  Are you freaking kidding me?




me>


----------



## Bann

Did you hear the one idiot yelling after the Prosecutor when he left?  "are you going to sleep well tonight?"   Or something to that effect.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bann said:


> Did you hear the one idiot yelling after the Prosecutor when he left?  "are you going to sleep well tonight?"   Or something to that effect.



Yep, like he had anything to do with the decision.  They want to shoot the messenger.

So all those people there with masks on, nice touch, they aren't there to cause trouble.


----------



## TPD

Bay_Kat said:


> So Obama is going to speak at 10?  Are you freaking kidding me?



Not enough rioting yet - he needs to engage his base!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Just heard gun shots


----------



## PJay

Bann said:


> Did you hear the one idiot yelling after the Prosecutor when he left?  "are you going to sleep well tonight?"   Or something to that effect.




Yes...unreal those people


----------



## Bann

The parents are "profoundly saddened that the killer of their child will not face the consequences of his actions".   

Maybe they should be profoundly saddened at the consequences faced by THEIR CHILD by his own actions.   Heck, they raised him - but, I guess he was such a nice boy before this one night.


----------



## Lurk

Wilson has reason to really be Thankful this Thanksgiving.  Got married earlier, got a just outcome and (assuming the Kenyan minds is P's and Q's) the President will talk something calming.


----------



## terbear1225

Dont count on it


----------



## Lurk

The Kenyan is trying to lecture the nation, stupid ####.


----------



## Bann

Oh, and this is rich:  apparently, the Black Caucus says this decision is a "slap in the face of all Americans".  

I cannot find a link, it was announced on FNC


----------



## Bay_Kat

What a mess, windows bashed out, they were trying to flip over a cop car as Obama is saying don't smash windows, there's not excuse for violence. Unreal.

It looks so peaceful.

They asked Obama if he'll go to Ferguson when things calm down.  I think he should go RIGHT NOW.


----------



## PJay

They want destruction, I'd give them destruction. I would enjoy dropping bombs on their heads.


----------



## Bann

I saw a thread on the FreeRepublic.com calling it Fergadishu.


----------



## mamatutu

Lurk said:


> The Kenyan is trying to lecture the nation, stupid ####.



Actually, that was the first time I have listened to a complete speech by Obama without wanting to throw something like a trash can at the 'glass' tv screen.    I think he was pretty neutral in his comments.  I do agree with others in previous threads/posts that the media is very much responsible for 'hype', and inciting a mob.  I think their presence heightens the anger. JMO


----------



## Dakota

Post on Facebook (I love his response - exactly my thoughts on Obama speaking)


Allen West
11 minutes ago · Edited
Why is President Obama droning on about the decision in Ferguson? First of all he looks angry and second making reference to America being based on the rule of law is disturbing, especially after his recent executive action. He is straining to stoke the race baiting fires. I recommend Obama decide who will be next SecDef or figure out what we will do about Iran's nuclear program. Regardless there was no need for injecting himself. Pure politics.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> Post on Facebook (I love his response - exactly my thoughts on Obama speaking)
> 
> 
> Allen West
> 11 minutes ago · Edited
> Why is President Obama droning on about the decision in Ferguson? First of all he looks angry and second making reference to America being based on the rule of law is disturbing, especially after his recent executive action. He is straining to stoke the race baiting fires. I recommend Obama decide who will be next SecDef or figure out what we will do about Iran's nuclear program. Regardless there was no need for injecting himself. Pure politics.



I agree.  Why did we never hear from him when our people are getting their heads cut off?


----------



## Bann

Dakota said:


> Post on Facebook (I love his response - exactly my thoughts on Obama speaking)
> 
> 
> Allen West
> 11 minutes ago · Edited
> Why is President Obama droning on about the decision in Ferguson? First of all he looks angry and second making reference to America being based on the rule of law is disturbing, especially after his recent executive action. He is straining to stoke the race baiting fires. I recommend Obama decide who will be next SecDef or figure out what we will do about Iran's nuclear program. Regardless there was no need for injecting himself. Pure politics.




Saw that, too.


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> I agree.  Why did we never hear from him when our people are getting their heads cut off?


----------



## mamatutu

Dakota said:


> Post on Facebook (I love his response - exactly my thoughts on Obama speaking)
> 
> 
> Allen West
> 11 minutes ago · Edited
> Why is President Obama droning on about the decision in Ferguson? First of all he looks angry and second making reference to America being based on the rule of law is disturbing, especially after his recent executive action. He is straining to stoke the race baiting fires. I recommend Obama decide who will be next SecDef or figure out what we will do about Iran's nuclear program. Regardless there was no need for injecting himself. Pure politics.



  Well, that is why I am not Allen West.  He nailed it!  But, I am not a sheep, either.  I was trying to be fair and not go off on the racist wagon.  I should have realized it was a political speech.  Got to get those votes in 2016 and improve his awful poll ratings.  He doesn't care anymore.  He is just trying to get through his last two years.  I often wonder if Obama understands that many of the terrible problems he is dealing with now were of his own doing.  Do you think he gets it?


----------



## PJay

That bitch talking to Hannity...someone explain to me why people like that deserve to live..I just want to shoot someone!


----------



## mamatutu

These people are protesting in honor of Brown, but are doing the same thing that got him killed.  Does that make sense?  No, it doesn't.  Now, it seems stores have been broken into.  Just saw that on Hannity.  Way to uphold your cause, y'all.


----------



## Bann

Homesick said:


> That bitch talking to Hannity...someone explain to me why people like that deserve to live..I just want to shoot someone!



He got rid of her pretty quick when he saw her getting so snippy at the end, though.


----------



## Dakota

The riots are just beyond ridiculous - black people should be embarrassed that their own folks are reacting with such violence and destruction.


----------



## mamatutu

Bann said:


> He got rid of her pretty quick when he saw her getting so snippy at the end, though.



I know.  I love that Sean said what have you done to try to help this situation?  And she said I would be doing more if I wasn't on your program.  

My hub and I were discussing Ferguson in total.  We think this looting and destruction would have happened either way, no matter what result came down.  Excuse and all.  Just like Brown's mom attacked people trying to sell 'justice for Michael' t-shirts.  The world has become a pretty bad place.


----------



## PJay

Bann said:


> He got rid of her pretty quick when he saw her getting so snippy at the end, though.



Noticed that!

I wondered if that McDonalds would survive the night...there it goes!


----------



## Dakota

They smashed the liquor store next door and stole booze.  One lady had a large bottle of gin and they just knocked the camera out of the hands of the Fox news guy.


----------



## Bann

Dakota said:


> The riots are just beyond ridiculous - black people should be embarrassed that their own folks are reacting with such violence and destruction.



I know.  It's beyond my comprehension how they can behave this way.  Just stunning to me, but I guess there's no trying to understand it - it is so far removed from anything I can relate to.


----------



## PJay

Camera knocked out!


----------



## Bann

Welp, it's past my bedtime.    I guess I'll see it on the news in the am.   

They need to buzz the crowd with a fighter jet - maybe that would straighten up a few of their asses.


----------



## mamatutu

There seems to be preprinted signs saying the same things in other cities, other than Ferguson.  That is proof right there that this is pre organized by the racists that be.  Thank you, Sharpton et al.


----------



## mamatutu

Homesick said:


> That bitch talking to Hannity...someone explain to me why people like that deserve to live..I just want to shoot someone!



Everyone deserves to live.  It is what you do with that life is your legacy.


----------



## PJay

This is so crazy...armed to the teeth yet no shooting at the criminals, just letting them do their thing. Unbelievable. Well, this shows us who owns us. These animals see they can do this and get away with it. Lots more to come.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Crowds are growing in NY and LA.  Police are in for a long night.


----------



## chernmax

Hope no one gets crazy down here!


----------



## Lurk

chernmax said:


> Hope no one gets crazy down here!



Sidearm is lying on my desk within 20 inches.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Side note... Purge:Anarchy was way better than the first one. Lots more action.


----------



## mamatutu

Homesick said:


> This is so crazy...armed to the teeth yet no shooting at the criminals, just letting them do their thing. Unbelievable. Well, this shows us who owns us. These animals see they can do this and get away with it. Lots more to come.



I disagree with you.  The police cannot just open fire on people looting and being stupid if they didn't shoot first, or show some sign of lethal aggression towards the police.  Yes, they can be arrested for their criminal acts and prosecuted.  But opening fire takes it to a whole other level.  You do remember that we live in America, right?  Doing that would start this process all over again.  This has become ignorance and entitlement to the highest level.  Very sickening.

If the store owner was in the store when this happened, he/she would have every right to shoot them.  If someone broke into my house tonight because they are pissed off about Ferguson, I have every right to shoot them.  I agree with Lurk, we just snuggled a little more with our firearms tonight.  Even though we live in paradise, stranger things have happened.


----------



## Lurk

It seems the Brits somehow get into the depths of the process.  Wonder what they'll say in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Lots of shots fired.


----------



## TPD

"A lot of these protests are peaceful" - this just heard on MSNBC after I just saw the camera guy on FoxNews running from gunshots.  WTF - are they reporting on the same stuff?!


----------



## Dakota

Bay_Kat said:


> Lots of shots fired.



numerous shots fired... 4 buildings on fire... helo overhead. 

I have it on good word that no protestors are in D.C. at the moment.  That may change later but nothing at the moment.  

They are in Philly, New York, & L.A.


----------



## mamatutu

TPD said:


> "A lot of these protests are peaceful" - this just heard on MSNBC after I just saw the camera guy on FoxNews running from gunshots.  WTF - are they reporting on the same stuff?!



Not that this funny but you made me laugh!   Of course, the reporting is different.  You get it and that is why you made me laugh.


----------



## TPD

TPD said:


> "A lot of these protests are peaceful" - this just heard on MSNBC after I just saw the camera guy on FoxNews running from gunshots.  WTF - are they reporting on the same stuff?!



Haha - I think MSNBC just woke up!  That pussy Chris Hayes got scared and ran inside a building after he heard shots.


----------



## mamatutu

Did anyone else notice that the salon broken into tonight is called '911 Hair Salon'?  You can't make this stuff up?    Well, it's not funny, but it is funny.  You know, y'all.


----------



## TPD

Wow - protesters shut down interstate 44 in St Louis. That is crazy!


----------



## PJay

My SO just texted..he was working in Jacksonville FL. tonight three backs tried to attack him...he's almost home now...


----------



## Bay_Kat

Homesick said:


> My SO just texted..he was working in Jacksonville FL. tonight three backs tried to attack him...he's almost home now...



Glad he's okay.  Sucks that happened, hope that's not going to be the norm now.


----------



## PJay

He chased them with his machete. ...


----------



## mamatutu

Homesick said:


> My SO just texted..he was working in Jacksonville FL. tonight three backs tried to attack him...he's almost home now...



I call BS.  If he was attacked it wasn't due to Ferguson.  Does this happen to him often?


----------



## PJay

Cannot believe this!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Homesick said:


> He chased them with his machete. ...


----------



## mamatutu

Homesick said:


> He chased them with his machete. ...



Do I need to Snopes you?  

You had me at 'jungle bunnies'.  Really?


----------



## PJay

mamatutu said:


> Do I need to Snopes you?
> 
> You had me at 'jungle bunnies'.  Really?



would you please die!


----------



## PJay

Bay_Kat said:


> Glad he's okay.  Sucks that happened, hope that's not going to be the norm now.



Thank you


----------



## mamatutu

Homesick said:


> would you please die!



Nope.  

I really find it funny that you want all to die that don't agree with you!  There is no grey area.  It is all black and white with you.  You sound as ignorant as the people that you want obliterated.  I don't have to Snopes that fact.  You wouldn't be on their radar, anyway.

Your tombstone will read that you were a racist.  I guess you are ok with that.  Mine will read that I never got a traffic ticket.  And, I am ok with that.  Think about it if you can.

This is why you defriended me because you could not stand the fact that I stood up against your racism.  So, be it.  What exactly are your thoughts on how we can solve the problem of racial divide in America.  I will stop everything in my life to await your reply.    Not.


----------



## Dakota

Now some are showing up at the White House, a little over 100 and growing.


----------



## Lurk

Dakota said:


> numerous shots fired... 4 buildings on fire... helo overhead.
> 
> I have it on good word that no protestors are in D.C. at the moment.  That may change later but nothing at the moment.
> 
> They are in Philly, New York, & L.A.



It would probably be seen as disrespectful of Marion Berry for the D.C. thugs to riot before he's planted.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Dakota said:


> Post on Facebook (I love his response - exactly my thoughts on Obama speaking)
> 
> 
> Allen West
> 11 minutes ago · Edited
> Why is President Obama droning on about the decision in Ferguson? First of all he looks angry and second making reference to America being based on the rule of law is disturbing, especially after his recent executive action. He is straining to stoke the race baiting fires. I recommend Obama decide who will be next SecDef or figure out what we will do about Iran's nuclear program. Regardless there was no need for injecting himself. Pure politics.



A politician making a political speech?

I am shocked. Just shocked.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

mamatutu said:


> My hub and I were discussing Ferguson in total.



What I wouldn't give to be a fly on the wall for that conversation! I bet you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between your conversation and a meeting of the Yale Debate Club.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Seeing the aftermath, looks like a war zone.  What a mess.


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> Seeing the aftermath, looks like a war zone.  What a mess.



Crazy, isn't it?   A friend of mine on FB posted   "When OJ got away with murder, I don't remember white people rioting in Brentwood".


----------



## Merlin99

Bann said:


> Welp, it's past my bedtime.    I guess I'll see it on the news in the am.
> 
> They need to buzz the crowd with a fighter jet - maybe that would straighten up a few of their asses.


Can't do that, it's a no fly zone.


----------



## Bann

Merlin99 said:


> Can't do that, it's a no fly zone.




Well, NOW it is - it wasn't last night.  And I doubt that would matter to an F-15.


----------



## Baja28

Bann said:


> Well, NOW it is - it wasn't last night.  And I doubt that would matter to an F-15.


Napalm the whole town.


----------



## Merlin99

Bann said:


> Well, NOW it is - it wasn't last night.  And I doubt that would matter to an F-15.


It was on last night.



That it was ignored by anyone with a camera drone is beside the point.


----------



## Larry Gude

Baja28 said:


> Napalm the whole town.



WTF?   For the actions of a few? 

21,000 people live there.


----------



## Larry Gude

Bann said:


> Crazy, isn't it?   A friend of mine on FB posted   "When OJ got away with murder, I don't remember white people rioting in Brentwood".



Why would white people in Brentwood have rioted? That is a false equivalency.


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> WTF?   For the actions of a few?
> 
> 21,000 people live there.



Not all of the protesters are local either.  They came in on their own to wreak havoc.


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> Not all of the protesters are local either.  They came in on their own to wreak havoc.



Yup.


----------



## Gilligan

One thing is clear...the shopping experience in Ferguson is never again going to be what it was.


----------



## Bann

Merlin99 said:


> It was on last night.
> 
> That it was ignored by anyone with a camera drone is beside the point.




Not that it would matter to an F-15.


----------



## Larry Gude

Gilligan said:


> One thing is clear...the shopping experience in Ferguson is never again going to be what it was.



Yup. In about 10-15 years it will be filled with yuppies who snapped up all the high dollar new renovations and high end retail that follows in the wake of the impending real estate collapse...


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Larry Gude said:


> Yup. In about 10-15 years it will be filled with yuppies who snapped up all the high dollar new renovations and high end retail that follows in the wake of the impending real estate collapse...



I like the theory crafting. Forced and accelerated gentrification.


----------



## Larry Gude

LibertyBeacon said:


> I like the theory crafting. Forced and accelerated gentrification.



It's not forced. It's natural.


----------



## Merlin99

Larry Gude said:


> Yup. In about 10-15 years it will be filled with yuppies who snapped up all the high dollar new renovations and high end retail that follows in the wake of the impending real estate collapse...



That's how it should be. If you can't take care of your stuff, someone else will.


----------



## Monello

Bann said:


> Maybe they should be profoundly saddened at the consequences faced by THEIR CHILD by his own actions.   Heck, they raised him - but, I guess he was such a nice boy before this one night.





We are a nation where personal responsibility has been removed from the equation.  It's always someone else's fault.  Kid does poorly in school = teacher's fault.  Get arrested = grew up in a tough neighborhood = not their fault.  I could go on and on.  Start holding people accountable for their actions.

Rarely do you ever hear at sentencing "Yeah he/she got what they deserved".  It's always "He was turning his life around".  If that was turning your life around, I hate to see if they kept on the same destructive path they were on previously.


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> Yup. In about 10-15 years it will be filled with yuppies who snapped up all the high dollar new renovations and high end retail that follows in the wake of the impending real estate collapse...



I was thinking it should end up looking more like large swaths of Detroit. Empty fields where neighborhood homes and businesses once stood, patrolled by feral dogs.


----------



## Larry Gude

Merlin99 said:


> That's how it should be. If you can't take care of your stuff, someone else will.



That has nothing to do with it. NOTHING in society is permanent. Rise and fall. It is a simple evolutionary process whereby a solid neighborhood with good, responsible people will most likely, over time, succumb to general economic policy.


----------



## Hijinx

People all over the country are going into the streets to celebrate criminality.

Their calls for Justice are just so much BS.

Where are they calling for Justice for a police officer who was doing his job?
This poor slob cannot lead a normal life any longer. He will have to constantly look over his shoulder, his kids are not safe nor is his wife.
If there were Justice the Feds would give him a new name, provide him with a new address and a job, like they do for witnesses.

Meanwhile this boy who was killed a 6'4" behemoth who tried to take the officers gun after he  robbed a convenience store is being celebrated as a hero by the culture of criminals in Ferguson, and protesters all over the country who are in the streets for a criminal. His mother locked up for battery and theft, shows a family in the culture of criminality, and people are marching for this trash.

Next week they will be complaining because the buildings they burned leave them nowhere to shop, and they will blame that on the white man.

Why is the representation of blacks in our jails so disproportionate??
Who is stupid enough to have to ask that question. The answer is on your TV today.


----------



## Gilligan

I wonder if the store owner wishes now that he'd just let the big kid just walk out with those cigars without making any fuss about it.  

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/11/24/Watch-Store-Robbed-by-Brown-Looted-on-National-TV


----------



## PsyOps

Gilligan said:


> I wonder if the store owner wishes now that he'd just let the big kid just walk out with those cigars without making any fuss about it.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/11/24/Watch-Store-Robbed-by-Brown-Looted-on-National-TV



You think that would have altered Brown's path and that he wouldn't have been walking down the middle of the street blocking traffic?  You think the store owner angered Brown to go commit other crimes and ultimately get in a physical altercation with a cop?  I have my doubts about this.


----------



## Baja28

Larry Gude said:


> WTF?   For the actions of a few?
> 21,000 people live there.


Then napalm the areas where the protesters are.  



RoseRed said:


> Not all of the protesters are local either.  They came in on their own to wreak havoc.


They'll burn just like the locals will.


----------



## Larry Gude

Gilligan said:


> I was thinking it should end up looking more like large swaths of Detroit. Empty fields where neighborhood homes and businesses once stood, patrolled by feral dogs.



See, Detroit has this amazing opportunity to transform itself, buying up lots, clearing them, creating good open spaces but, it just sits. They simply need to reduce the supply of houses, greatly.


----------



## Hijinx

Gilligan said:


> I wonder if the store owner wishes now that he'd just let the big kid just walk out with those cigars without making any fuss about it.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/11/24/Watch-Store-Robbed-by-Brown-Looted-on-National-TV



The Government took over flood insurance because so many people got flooded out and then moved right back to the same place.
In some cases the Government will no longer insure people who move back to those places where disaster occurs.

I suppose the Government should take over insurance for business's in black neighborhoods.
It seems they loot and burn and business goes back in the same places, just as the flood victims.

In a little while the residents of Ferguson will be screaming for business to rebuild.
Someone will and they will overcharge to make a profit after theft and to get it before they burn them out again.
Then they will complain of the prices being too high.


----------



## Dakota

And this person holds a public office.  


http://www.westernjournalism.com/sh...res-race-war-in-wake-of-no-wilson-indictment/


----------



## Hijinx

Dakota said:


> And this person holds a public office.
> 
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/sh...res-race-war-in-wake-of-no-wilson-indictment/



She feels the same way her constituents do  (her words)  What is surprising?
She feels that a Police Officer should be punished for doing his job, and shooting a criminal.


----------



## PsyOps

Dakota said:


> And this person holds a public office.
> 
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/sh...res-race-war-in-wake-of-no-wilson-indictment/



She's rallying for votes............... and she will get them.

EDIT:  And I want to know... Let's give Chappelle-Nadal what she wants - more black police officers.  Having more will obviously reduce the rampant racism that exists in her government.  So they get more black police officers and the same situation happens except it's a black cop and that black cop kills the unarmed Brown.  What sort of conversation would we be having?


----------



## Bay_Kat

I can't believe how many buildings they burned down. Just saw an Auto Zone with flames coming through the roof. Sad for the people that actually live there.


----------



## AnthonyJames

Sounds like Black Friday is going to be especially black in Ferguson this year!


----------



## Merlin99

Larry Gude said:


> That has nothing to do with it. NOTHING in society is permanent. Rise and fall. It is a simple evolutionary process whereby a solid neighborhood with good, responsible people will most likely, over time, succumb to general economic policy.



I don't see how what you said is materially different from what I said, but I don't know that I care either.


----------



## Merlin99

Larry Gude said:


> See, Detroit has this amazing opportunity to transform itself, buying up lots, clearing them, creating good open spaces but, it just sits. They simply need to reduce the supply of houses, greatly.



Detroit's not in a position to be buying up anything.


----------



## Larry Gude

Merlin99 said:


> I don't see how what you said is materially different from what I said, but I don't know that I care either.



Hmmm...you leave me little to argue with.


----------



## Tami2red

Is anyone else watching the 'press conference' going on?  RIDICULOUS!


----------



## Larry Gude

Merlin99 said:


> Detroit's not in a position to be buying up anything.



Well, they COULD be. 

I mean, empty lots are bad for everybody. So, if there is a big gummint case to be made, a dying city might be it. I made this argument before; create some sort of LLC whereby owners of the lots get a share in the new entity in exchange for having their property thrown in the 'collective'. Work through the numbers from a stabilization point, what the job market can bear, tax base, all of that, and come up with a plan to take to some enormous bank or, even better, the Fed, and get an enormous loan, put people to work razing the lots, dealing with the waste, the scrap, create some open spaces, plant gardens, trees, get some community ag going, create local shareholders to work the things, parks, whatever, and go from there, setting aside some of the ground for future planned development; residential, retail, etc. 

The goal being it starts to increase the value of existing homes which will then be motivated to do improvements, want to be there, taxes go up simply by values going up, interest in SOME building grows, new construction, new retail and the whole thing gets healthy. 

Within this, the fed gets paid back. :shrug:


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> Well, they COULD be.



They should just raise crops on all those new fields. Pot would be a good one.


----------



## Vince

Ferguson.  The media is beating this horse to death. :


----------



## Tami2red

Vince said:


> Ferguson.  The media is beating this horse to death. :



The Brown family is :


----------



## PJay

Stop giving them a mic! Turn off the cameras and the lights and let the cops bust heads!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dish went down for about an hour, just came back up.  Did I hear right?  On Fox they just said they found a body that was shot and burned near where Brown was killed.


----------



## Gilligan

Bay_Kat said:


> Dish went down for about an hour, just came back up.  Did I hear right?  On Fox they just said they found a body that was shot and burned near where Brown was killed.



Shot in his car. Apparently. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2849169/Ferguson-riots-claim-casualty-teenager-shot-dead-car-relative-says-somebody-killed-carnage.html


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> Shot in his car. Apparently. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2849169/Ferguson-riots-claim-casualty-teenager-shot-dead-car-relative-says-somebody-killed-carnage.html



I hope that someone is idigted (sp?) for this.


----------



## PJay

Why no curfew?


----------



## Larry Gude

Homesick said:


> Why no curfew?



I guess they felt that would be more inciting than helpful?  I mean, keep in mind, the President of the Untied States, for the third time, has given Presidential focus to a race issue that, for the third time, did not have a black victim of racism, and the talk the last few weeks has been to allow peaceful protest. 

The authorities can do NOTHING 'right' at this point unless and until the race baiters are seen for being as wrong as they are. It's gonna take a little time but, I think we're already seeing it.


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> I hope that someone is idigted (sp?) for this.



Ignited?  They were....


----------



## Bay_Kat

Weren't Brown's parents the ones saying to protest peacefully, no violence?



Strong language, but listen to the stepfather.


----------



## Gilligan

Bay_Kat said:


> Weren't Brown's parents the ones saying to protest peacefully, no violence?


----------



## PJay

David Clark speaking right now on Fox...

Amen Brother!


----------



## GregV814

Hillary stated about the violence...."what difference does it make" ???


Well, aint no use in being one if you cant act like one....


----------



## PJay

More force tonight. Good. Wars are not won passing out love and hugs. Fire with fire.


----------



## BOP

Lurk said:


> Wilson has reason to really be Thankful this Thanksgiving.  Got married earlier, got a just outcome and (assuming the Kenyan minds is P's and Q's) the President will talk something calming.



Referring to himself 167 times in a 20 minute speech is calming?  Not the adjective I'd use.  Mind-numbing, maybe.


----------



## mitzi

Bay_Kat said:


> Weren't Brown's parents the ones saying to protest peacefully, no violence?
> 
> 
> 
> Strong language, but listen to the stepfather.



Trash, trash, trash. Did you see the ones running from looting last night? Couldn't even run right because their pants were under their a$$. And to imagine this is being seen around the world.


----------



## PJay

Around the world indeed. Russia has commented.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Obama is going to speak again on this.  Wow,


----------



## Larry Gude

Bay_Kat said:


> Obama is going to speak again on this.  Wow,



I made it through the first two minutes until I got tired of being talked to like a 5 year old. It still amazes me that people argue this guy is smart.


----------



## Bay_Kat

To me it sounds like he's saying the GJ was wrong.


----------



## Larry Gude

Bay_Kat said:


> To me it sounds like he's saying the GJ was wrong.



I defy anyone to make the argument that that man ever says ANYTHING.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Larry Gude said:


> I made it through the first two minutes until I got tired of being talked to like a 5 year old. It still amazes me that people argue this guy is smart.



Some people seem to like being talked to that way,  don't understand it but that is what they respond to.


----------



## Gilligan

Bay_Kat said:


> To me it sounds like he's saying the GJ was wrong.



He's always trying to walk what he thinks is the fine line. What he failed to realize a long time ago is that he cannot recognize that line...has no clue where it might be. But he keeps deluding himself.  The "Incredibly Shrinking Man" has become almost nothing.


----------



## PJay

Bay_Kat said:


> To me it sounds like he's saying the GJ was wrong.



of course. Remember who he's talking to..his crutch army.


----------



## Lurk

Gilligan said:


> I was thinking it should end up looking more like large swaths of Detroit. Empty fields where neighborhood homes and businesses once stood, patrolled by feral dogs.



That would be East St Louis across the river.


----------



## mamatutu

I don't understand with all the preparation made by the governor, national guard, police, etc. how it got so out of control in Ferguson last night.  Why wasn't martial law declared or a curfew imposed.  I just don't get it.  How does the owner of the burned used car lot ever get back in business?  And, why would the protestors burn down businesses many of which are owned by blacks?  I would imagine many will not rebuild/reopen.  And, why is there a dead 20 year old black man found in a burned out car?  What will come of his death? These protesters have turned a small town (22,000) into a pile of rubble, and a seething bed of hate.

One more thing:  Michael Brown's parents are hypocrites.


----------



## Hijinx

mamatutu said:


> I don't understand with all the preparation made by the governor, national guard, police, etc. how it got so out of control in Ferguson last night.  Why wasn't martial law declared or a curfew imposed.  I just don't get it.  How does the owner of the burned used car lot ever get back in business?  And, why would the protestors burn down businesses many of which are owned by blacks?  I would imagine many will not rebuild/reopen.  And, why is there a dead 20 year old black man found in a burned out car?  What will come of his death? These protesters have turned a small town (22,000) into a pile of rubble, and a seething bed of hate.
> 
> One more thing:  Michael Brown's parents are hypocrites.



I thought I explained that early on.
The Police are not going into the crowd to stop it, they merely surround the area and hope to stop them from leaving it.
The National Guard doesn't have bullets and neither they nor the police are about to open fire on anyone, and the rioters know it.


----------



## kom526

I listened to Emperor Barack I this evening on the radio and to him, this is totally the fault of the police. Not just the Ferguson PD, but Harvard, NYC, LA etc. He says they do not have the proper training to deal with minority populations and that they do not see those folks in lower class neighborhoods as equals. He said PDs should reflect the neighborhoods and communities they are policing. Oh, and to not loot and destroy.

Here's my take on the remarks from President Petulant.
1) The Grand Jury took 25 days to come to this conclusion and while our Justice is not perfect, it is the best one going. You were not in that room listening to evidence so you have no idea what they heard and or saw to come to their conclusion. So STFU.

2) Your job is to execute the laws of the land, NOT to interject yourself in every racial (real or fabricated) event that happens in the United States. But just like any other 'racial' event, you will send your attack dog from the DOJ to try and trump up some BS civil rights violations against Officer Wilson. 

3) Recent history will show that relaxing hiring practices by police departments just fit your 'ideal ethnic blend' does not work. Ask the folks that remember the fiasco from DC MPD doing that back in the late 80's.

4) Not once did you say anything about how Michael Brown was raised and the chances he and millions of others of the perpetually oppressed continuously squander by not taking advantage of the free education system that I and other taxpayers provide for the ungrateful hordes that infest our nation's inner cities.

Russia and China are laughing at you and have ZERO respect for you. Hell, even most of your die hard supporters are leaving the fold and the ones that thought you were going to lead US blacks from their self imposed and Democratic party supported shackles are becoming the most vociferous members of the new opposition. Even Chuck Schumer has had some kind of epiphany about you and is starting to take that show on the road.


To hell with Ferguson, Michael Brown's Family, Gov. Jay Nixon, the mayor of Ferguson and last but not least our imPOTUS Dear Leader Chairman MaoBama may you all die a painful death on live television with Fritos and melted government cheese for all.


----------



## mamatutu

Hijinx said:


> I thought I explained that early on.
> The Police are not going into the crowd to stop it, they merely surround the area and hope to stop them from leaving it.
> The National Guard doesn't have bullets and neither they nor the police are about to open fire on anyone, and the rioters know it.



I know.  I read your post.  So, was their purpose just to keep the destruction contained, and just watch it happen?  I understand they didn't want to take the risk of authorities killing more people.  Is this what Americans should expect in other cities?  The authorities will not protect the innocent, businesses, etc. but just watch?  I just don't get it.  Do you think the protesting is over in Ferguson?  So far tonight, nothing is happening.  The gov increased the NG from 700 to 2200 today.  But really what will that do?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

The boot licking, tin badge worshipping, authoritarian law and order types here are loooooving the looting and rioting because they can use it against we who are sick and tired of government thuggery in the first place.

These rioting morons are doing liberty no favors, but that leads me to wonder if there aren't State agents provocateurs directing the movie.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Interesting...

*MO Lt. Gov Slams Nixon: 'He Kept Nat'l Guard Away While Ferguson Burned'*

Kinder also did not know why Nixon did not send in the National Guard, even though the troops had been mobilized under a state of emergency a week ago. 

"They were kept away at the crucial time while Ferguson burned," said Kinder.

Kinder noted that the city of St. Louis had troops on the streets, but none were out in Ferguson. He said troops should have been deployed immediately at the first sign that the riots were turning violent in Ferguson. 

*"And here's my question that the governor must answer: is the reason that the National Guard was not in there because the Obama administration and the Holder Justice Department leaned on you to keep them out? I cannot imagine any other reason why the governor who mobilized the National Guard did not have them in there to stop this before it started," said Kinder.*

http://insider.foxnews.com/2014/11/...d-deployed-ferguson-after-grand-jury-decision


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> that leads me to wonder if there aren't State agents provocateurs directing the movie.



Joos. Of course.


----------



## mamatutu

Bay_Kat said:


> Interesting...
> 
> *MO Lt. Gov Slams Nixon: 'He Kept Nat'l Guard Away While Ferguson Burned'*
> 
> Kinder also did not know why Nixon did not send in the National Guard, even though the troops had been mobilized under a state of emergency a week ago.
> 
> "They were kept away at the crucial time while Ferguson burned," said Kinder.
> 
> Kinder noted that the city of St. Louis had troops on the streets, but none were out in Ferguson. He said troops should have been deployed immediately at the first sign that the riots were turning violent in Ferguson.
> 
> *"And here's my question that the governor must answer: is the reason that the National Guard was not in there because the Obama administration and the Holder Justice Department leaned on you to keep them out? I cannot imagine any other reason why the governor who mobilized the National Guard did not have them in there to stop this before it started," said Kinder.*
> 
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2014/11/...d-deployed-ferguson-after-grand-jury-decision



There is the answer I was looking for.  Thanks, Kat.

I should have known the answer.  I am too trusting.  I have to stop that.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> Joos. Of course.



Hi sweetheart. You still awake? Does your mommy know?


----------



## mamatutu

LibertyBeacon said:


> What I wouldn't give to be a fly on the wall for that conversation! I bet you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between your conversation and a meeting of the Yale Debate Club.



Why would you have to be a fly on the wall, gigglesnort?  You seem to have formed your opinion without being there.  What does that say about you?

And it is funny that you refer to the Yale Debate team because your debate skills are sorely lacking.  I always wondered if you are related to tommyjo.

I nominate you for the Chicken Little Award.  At least, I have faith in my country.  You seem to be running and screaming.


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> Hi sweetheart. You still awake? Does your mommy know?



Sucks being you, eh?


----------



## mamatutu

There seems to be more going on tonight.  We shall see.  What will Obama have to say tomorrow.  His nose shouldn't have been in this mess in the first place, much less Sharpton, etal.  It is all about agenda.  Is it working?


----------



## Monello




----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> Interesting...
> 
> *MO Lt. Gov Slams Nixon: 'He Kept Nat'l Guard Away While Ferguson Burned'*
> 
> Kinder also did not know why Nixon did not send in the National Guard, even though the troops had been mobilized under a state of emergency a week ago.
> 
> "They were kept away at the crucial time while Ferguson burned," said Kinder.
> 
> Kinder noted that the city of St. Louis had troops on the streets, but none were out in Ferguson. He said troops should have been deployed immediately at the first sign that the riots were turning violent in Ferguson.
> 
> *"And here's my question that the governor must answer: is the reason that the National Guard was not in there because the Obama administration and the Holder Justice Department leaned on you to keep them out? I cannot imagine any other reason why the governor who mobilized the National Guard did not have them in there to stop this before it started," said Kinder.*
> 
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2014/11/...d-deployed-ferguson-after-grand-jury-decision




Here is the the Lt. Governor, who is a Republican, publicly calling out the Governor, who is a Democrat.  (rightfully so, IMO)   No unity, there.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bann said:


> Here is the the Lt. Governor, who is a Republican, publicly calling out the Governor, who is a Democrat.  (rightfully so, IMO)   No unity, there.



If what he says is true and Obama and Holder had a hand in the National Guard not being deployed they all need to go.  Those businesses could have be saved and now all those people have lost their businesses, etc.


----------



## RPMDAD

Good old news media.

Reckless move: The NY Times publishes Darren Wilson’s address

Given the racial animosity unleashed by Brown’s death, given the rioting and the looting and the stores that were set afire, how can a news organization make it easier for some crazy zealot to track down Wilson?

But there it is in the paper:

“Officer Wilson and [blank] own a home together on [blank] Lane in [blank], Mo., a St. Louis suburb about a half-hour drive from Ferguson.”

I mean, why not add a locator map?

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/11/26/reckless-move-ny-times-publishes-darren-wilsons-address/


----------



## Bay_Kat

*Glad this ended the way it did.  I still remember that truck driver during the Rodney King riots. Stupid people don't know they are no match for a moving car. *

The driver who lurched into a south Minneapolis intersection packed with Ferguson protesters was “attempting to flee from the mob” when he ran over and slightly injured a 16-year-old girl as others were atop the hood of his car, police said Wednesday.

The driver, a 40-year-old man from St. Paul, was questioned, and Minneapolis police said Wednesday that the case “remains under investigation.” The man was not arrested, and no charges have been filed.

A few hours after the incident late Tuesday afternoon at E. Lake Street and Minnehaha Avenue S., the man’s mother said in an interview he was coming home from work and “didn’t even know what was going on” when he encountered the crowd of about 1,000 blocking the intersection.

The girl who was run over by the horn-blaring Subaru station wagon was taken by emergency responders to Regions Hospital for treatment of minor injuries, police said.

“The victim’s vehicle was damaged by a large group of people,” reads the report released Wednesday by police. “While [the driver] was attempting to flee from the mob, he struck a pedestrian. State accident report filed.”

*The report lists the driver as a “victim” and the injured girl under the “other” category.*

http://www.startribune.com/local/minneapolis/283891941.html


----------



## PJay

What a mess....all because of a stinking, good for nothing criminal! I want to move off this planet to another.


----------



## Hijinx

Homesick said:


> What a mess....all because of a stinking, good for nothing criminal! I want to move off this planet to another.



No you just move to another neighborhood.

Whites have been doing it since the 50's and the blockbusting days.
Is there any question why?


----------



## glhs837

Because cinder blocks to the head really screw up your day?


----------



## RoseRed

RPMDAD said:


> Good old news media.
> 
> Reckless move: The NY Times publishes Darren Wilson’s address
> 
> Given the racial animosity unleashed by Brown’s death, given the rioting and the looting and the stores that were set afire, how can a news organization make it easier for some crazy zealot to track down Wilson?
> 
> But there it is in the paper:
> 
> “Officer Wilson and [blank] own a home together on [blank] Lane in [blank], Mo., a St. Louis suburb about a half-hour drive from Ferguson.”
> 
> I mean, why not add a locator map?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/11/26/reckless-move-ny-times-publishes-darren-wilsons-address/



https://www.facebook.com/2MillionBi...9455949783922/824088427654005/?type=1&fref=nf


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> https://www.facebook.com/2MillionBi...9455949783922/824088427654005/?type=1&fref=nf



Awesome, they should do two million bikers to the reporters houses.

Think 2 million bikes coming down their streets could get pretty noisy.


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> If what he says is true and Obama and Holder had a hand in the National Guard not being deployed they all need to go.  Those businesses could have be saved and now all those people have lost their businesses, etc.



Totally agree!  I guess I was in a bit of a hurry to get the post done and didn't indicate that.   I had just seen the clip on TV and was surprised the 2 of them were in different parties with one slamming the other.  Kind of funny!


----------



## PJay

Hijinx said:


> No you just move to another neighborhood.
> 
> Whites have been doing it since the 50's and the blockbusting days.
> Is there any question why?



No questions. 

Adding: All for splitting the country in half. True Conservatives on my side, the rest can have the other half. They will die quickly.


----------



## PsyOps

So, what say you folks now?  

"What do we want... Dead cops!
When do we want it... NOW!"


----------



## Bay_Kat

PsyOps said:


> So, what say you folks now?
> 
> "What do we want... Dead cops!
> When do we want it... NOW!"



Like I said in the other thread, it's going to get worse and I'm glad Obama is on vacation otherwise he'd be making an excuse for the killer and telling the blacks that it was payback and he sympathizes with them.  Just don't see this going well.


----------



## glhs837

Bay_Kat said:


> Like I said in the other thread, it's going to get worse and I'm glad Obama is on vacation otherwise he'd be making an excuse for the killer and telling the blacks that it was payback and he sympathizes with them.  Just don't see this going well.



"If I had a son, he might feel that killing two cops was a thing he had to do, I can't judge that......."


----------



## Bay_Kat

glhs837 said:


> "If I had a son, he might feel that killing two cops was a thing he had to do, I can't judge that......."



Is that what he said or was that you?  I ask because that sounds exactly like something he would say.


----------



## Hessian

Naw, lets classify this as workplace violence...may not need to send a DOJ team to investigate civil rights violation. Just an average day in an American city, where a misunderstood, aggrieved, oppressed minority felon with 19 arrests tries to release his multi-generational frustration with white privilege by acting on his neo-islamic indoctrination.

move along, nothing to see here.


----------

